# Fall engagement session in Michigan



## y75stingray (Oct 29, 2010)

Recently shot a couple in a state park and local bar. This is my second paid engagement shoot and my first time using fill flash. Let me know what you think.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2010)

Photos 2 and 3 seem a little average to me, but 6 and 7 make up for it.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2010)

A very nice set; I think I would have skipped the blanket in #3 and just had them laying directly on the leaves.


----------



## westerngirl14 (Oct 30, 2010)

#7 is amazing. I'm DIGGIN it! what an awesome idea!


----------



## y75stingray (Nov 1, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Photos 2 and 3 seem a little average to me, but 6 and 7 make up for it.


 

thanks,two and three were the couples requested poses so of course they were pretty typical.


----------



## y75stingray (Nov 1, 2010)

tirediron said:


> A very nice set; I think I would have skipped the blanket in #3 and just had them laying directly on the leaves.


 
Thanks,I had suggested skipping the blanket but they wanted to use it.


----------



## y75stingray (Nov 1, 2010)

westerngirl14 said:


> #7 is amazing. I'm DIGGIN it! what an awesome idea!


 
Thanks, I thats one of my favorites too.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

looks like focus was missed on 2 and 6.

very nice set overall though! :thumbup:


----------



## y75stingray (Nov 2, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> looks like focus was missed on 2 and 6.
> 
> very nice set overall though! :thumbup:


 
Yeah your correct 2. was a shot that i cropped from a bigger shot it made the oof more noticible but I liked the composition and the clients didnt mind the softer look. On number6. I wanted their faces to be slightly oof to give the image a bit of a dreamy look to it. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 17, 2010)

6 is amazing! Great capture


----------



## Karri (Dec 17, 2010)

Definitely loving #7 and I like the pumpkin in #4 but it doesn't quite go together with the background to me.  I think it might be more fitting to have the pumpkin in some of the outside pics.  Looks like you got some good shots for them!!


----------



## rdptheman65 (Dec 19, 2010)

Have to agree that #7 is my favorite as well.  Everything about that picture was done real nicely.  The guy reminds me of a cross between and young Elvis and James Dean in that picture.


----------

